# The Yukon is Calling!



## Packerjohn (Aug 11, 2021)

Day 8 of Trip.  I'm staying tonight in a motel here in Fort Nelson, BC.  Tomorrow I am heading west into the mountains.  I am about 540 km from Watson Lake, The Yukon.  Met a nice couple next to my room here this evening.  They told me that they haven't heard any news now for over 3 weeks.  Isn't that wonderful?  I wish those nice neighbours of our ours, the Americans, would open up the border with Alaska so I could go there.  A tourist information lady at Dawson Creek said that nearly 1/2 of the people coming in are Americans heading for Alaska.  In truth, the Alaskan Highway is long and often rather boring but it sure beats sitting home and watching TV.  By the way, in case you are wondering, yes that is a photo of me taken this morning.............. so it's pretty recent.  LOL


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Awesome, make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 12, 2021)

Terrific John!!  I drove the Alaska Highway for the first time back in 1984 . . . it was a truly wonderful experience.  I recall Kluane Lake in western Yukon as being particularly beautiful. I hope you have a great time.

Do they still publish Milestones magazine?  It was a "must have" resource back in the day.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 13, 2021)

Yap!  I got the Milepost right on the front seat on top of my cooler.  Driving the 300 km from Fort Nelson to Liard Hot Springs was a really great trip.  Had a nice lunch at Muncho Provincial Park and a had a nice dip in the Liard Hot Springs.  That 300 km/200 miles was great.  Very little traffic; not like that terrible Trans-Canada Highway throught Banff and Golden, BC.  In the last 2 days I saw caribou, stone sheep, mountain goats and today more bison then I could count.  Even swam in the hot springs.  There were only about a dozen people there.  Guess the people are still sitting in front of the TV and cringing in fear at what the media is telling them.  Poor lost souls.  There is a big world out there to see and the time for us, old timers, is sort of running out.  Time to get movin'.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 14, 2021)

Sounds like a wonderful time!!  I am too old and too many ailments to take such a trip.  Glad you can do it!


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 14, 2021)

Guessing the weather must be mild. Enjoy the the trip, thank you for sharing


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 14, 2021)

My son and his wife do the Alaskan Cruise (ship) every 2 or 3 years. It's one of their favorite vacation trips.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I wish those nice neighbours of our ours, the Americans, would open up the border with Alaska so I could go there.


If it was up to me I would!!  Aren't things starting to open up?  I hear that Canada is starting to let us in.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 15, 2021)

Oh, How WONDERFUL!!!!  I've been up the Alcan a few times!  I never felt it boring at all! I found everything about it EXCITING!
Arn't you going all the way to Alaska?
Wish I could trade places with you!  
When I drove into Skagway, I WAS HOME!
Oh, How I love the Yukon, the Klondike , Alaska!  There's nothing like it!
Enjoy every moment of your trip!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Day 8 of Trip.  I'm staying tonight in a motel here in Fort Nelson, BC.  Tomorrow I am heading west into the mountains.  I am about 540 km from Watson Lake, The Yukon.  Met a nice couple next to my room here this evening.  They told me that they haven't heard any news now for over 3 weeks.  Isn't that wonderful?  I wish those nice neighbours of our ours, the Americans, would open up the border with Alaska so I could go there.  A tourist information lady at Dawson Creek said that nearly 1/2 of the people coming in are Americans heading for Alaska.  In truth, the Alaskan Highway is long and often rather boring but it sure beats sitting home and watching TV.  By the way, in case you are wondering, yes that is a photo of me taken this morning.............. so it's pretty recent.  LOL


Sounds fantastic!  We drove the Alaskan Highway many years ago, spent time in the Yukon, Northwest Territories and Alaska, great scenery and interesting adventure for us.  Thanks for posting your photos, have fun!


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 15, 2021)

So envious you lucky thing, don't forget the photos.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 15, 2021)

We have been to Alaska 3 times, twice on cruises and once on a land trip all the way to Denali NP. Took a float plane tour of Misty Fiord and a float plane out of Anchorage looking for bears. For your enjoyment, I have attached stories (with lots of photos) of our trips.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 16, 2021)

You are right there are Americans all over the places, camping, driving all sorts of campers and trucks.  The problem is that the Canadians politicans have allowed our good neighbours in but the American government refuses to let Canadians travel overland to the USA.  Oh, yes, the bigwigs can fly to New York, for example but "country boys" like me have to pass the highway to Skyway because we are not allowed in.  Too bad; I bet the business in Skyway wouldn't mind seeing some Canadian wallets opening up.  Yap, I was in Carcross this morning which is only 66 miles from Skgway but for this ole Packer Skgway might as well be on the other side of the moon.  I am lucky to have my health and to be fit to travel.  I must of seen a trillion spruce trees in this trip but you know there are wonderful sights up here.  I'm 75 and still enjoying life.  What more can a person ask.  That 1st photo says a lot.  I dreamt of going to the Yukon for years and son of a gun, here I am.  Sure beats sitting at home and planning my creamation.  Of course, if you know your history, it was the Americans who built the Alcan Highway in a matter of months.  If you ever stop in the Welcome Center in Watson Lake, you will find slides, a film in the theatre and posters all over the wall showing the actual soldiers who worked on this massive projects.  We Canadians should be ever grateful to them for doing this.  I know I am.


----------

